# Landeron 187 Date Setting?



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Simple question, I've just acquired a vintage Landeron 187 chronograph and I'm unsure whether or not you can set the date by moving between, say 9pm and 1am and back and forth &c.

If you happen to know, or can post a link where I can check, I'd be most grateful. :buba:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

AFAIK the 187 has no quickset feature  , still a pretty rare calibre.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks, I'm getting different answers, but I'll give my watch bloke a call this week. I've also found the Landeron site and left "un petit message" with their Paris office.


----------

